# Disc mower cutting height



## cbmstr8nr (May 24, 2010)

I have a Unifarm CD 210 (made by Claas) disc mower. I have had 3 years but unsure how old it is as I bought it from an elderly gentleman who does not remember. I managed to get a supply of blades but cannot find an owners manual for this machine. I grease and maintain blades etc but am wondering if there is a way to adjust the height that it cuts. I keep the angle level or slightly raised in front, skid plate glides on the ground and discs seem to cut about the same all the way across. But it seems to cut low and almost scalp the grass at times although hay seems to grow back each year. I cut my lawn high and that keeeps the weeds down but not sure if this applies to the fields. I am a learn as you go guy who adopted the country/farm life at age 50 and now I cut and bale about 20 acres and raise up to a dozen cattle. Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just tilt it back with the top link on 3 pt to raise the hieght of cut.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

The owners manual on my JD disc mower says not to run the cutter bar tilted higher in the front. If you need to go higher then level you have to get special skid plates that raise the bar up a couple inches.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I'm still learning as I go also. For the past 3 yrs some friends of mine have let me borrow their 1086 with a JD 265 disc mower and after my first time of botching the cut, they suggested I just put the mower down and put the 3 pt. into the float mode. You're right, it does seem to be a close cut, but like yours..... the hay comes back.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Swmnhay is right, use the top link to adjust the cutting height. I have a hydraulic top link so it's easy to make adjustments on the fly. Blue Duck is right as well. My manuals say don't run the cutter bar higher than level, although I have done it a few times. On my cutters, Kuhn and Forte, if you tilt too far back, the back of the bar beyond the skid plate rubs the ground behind the skid plate. You want the cutter riding on the skid plate at all times.
My neighbor has a CD 210, and we tried to get a manual for it with no luck. We have been able to locate blades, but we can't find the right bolts. The shoulder of the bolt called out in the parts list is too long and it binds the blade when torqued to specs, even when using that little spacer. We had to use metric washers on the newer bolts. We even had Claas America contact Germany and they acknowledged that the parts list was probably wrong but didn't have an alternative to recommend. They said these cutters were made by another company for a period of years and sold as Claas Unifarm products. We also have a problem with the blades hitting the bar bolts when the bar flexes too much, destroying the blades. If you have a source for bolts, please let me know. I can get a parts list printout from the local Claas dealer if you need something specific, and I can scan and e-mail it to you.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Claas Unifarm equipment is just like JD Frontier equipment in that it is re-branded items. The Unifarm stuff is made in Italy (Galfre'), Czech Republic (Agrostroj), Poland (SaMASZ) and others. Now Claas USA does not have parts support for the Unifarm items so you will have to identify the true manufacturer for parts.


----------

